# Are there any Fur Conventions in Texas?



## AlphaRad35 (Sep 15, 2012)

If there is, which towns have 'em and who is planning on going there?


Because I live in Texas and the first fur con I wanna check out is the ones here.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 16, 2012)

Read the sticky; it has all the conventions listed.

CTRL+F for Texas


----------



## AlphaRad35 (Sep 16, 2012)

Now I want to know who's going next February?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm going next February- I'll buy a conbadge from you.


----------



## Throttle Deluge Kinyea (Sep 16, 2012)

ooo! A FUR CONVENTION I CAN ATTEND! AWWWYEEEAH! YEEHAW!


----------



## valia_wolfie (Sep 16, 2012)

Throttle Deluge Kinyea said:


> ooo! A FUR CONVENTION I CAN ATTEND! AWWWYEEEAH! YEEHAW!


I gotta get thurr February then e-e and bite any creepers! or something like that o-o..


----------



## Ricky (Sep 16, 2012)

valia_wolfie said:


> I gotta get thurr February then e-e and bite any creepers!



Be careful.  They would probably like that.


----------

